# Doggie Doorbell



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You knew someone was going to improve on the bells lol.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> You knew someone was going to improve on the bells lol. Pebble Smart Doggie Doorbell - YouTube


I actually think this could work for Kodi, where regular bells didn't he UNDERSTANDS the connection betwen this sound and the door. As soon as he heard me play the video, he headed for the door.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It would work....but, you know how our pups are with the bells! They can drive you crazy wanting to go outside by ringing the bells constantly. Now, you would have a doorbell ringing all the time. 

I did look up Wireless Doorbells, you can actually make one yourself. Find the doorbell that has the bigger push button to ring the doorbell and apply a round colored sticky velvet fabric and let the training begin. Get your ear plugs out too. You will also need to train the "Wait" command if you do not want to lose your mind!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very clever but with 4 dogs I don't know if I could take it! :crazy:


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

You have four dogs???:suspicious: I thought you only had Leo.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ruth4Havs said:


> You have four dogs???:suspicious: I thought you only had Leo.


Leo is our new baby and only Hav but we have Zoe, 14.5 year old Jack Russell mix; Porter, a 4.5 year old 70 lb. mix that was found as a stray when he was about 3-4 months old, and Becca, a 3 year old Lab/Australian Shepherd mix adopted through our local Humane Society. I have shared my life with many dogs, typically 3-4 at a time, mostly mixes though there were a couple of Cardigan Welsh Corgis over the years. We have been fortunate that most have lived to their senior years. I met my first Havanese about 13-14 years ago in a puppy class I taught and was so enthralled that I decided I would have one someday when the timing and circumstances were right. It took a very long time but Leo is a blessing and we are enjoying him very much!


----------

